# Desiree Nick offenbar hirntot



## krawutz (9 Juni 2013)

*Ohne Kommentar die Auslassungen von Desiree Nick zur Brustamputation von Angelina Jolie gegenüber „TIK online“ :
*
*„Es ist zwar Prophylaxe, aber dann kann ich mir beide Arme abnehmen lassen und die Beine am besten noch, damit ich mir beim nächsten Skiurlaub nicht Sprunggelenk oder Meniskus verknacksen kann. Dann schneide alles ab, was man haben kann. Am besten Augen rausnehmen, damit man nicht blind wird im Alter.“
*


----------



## Max100 (9 Juni 2013)

Am besten wäre es, sie würde ihren Zunge opfern, erstens hörte dann das lispeln auf und zweitens bräuchte man ihre bescheuerten Ansichten nicht mehr hören!


----------



## [email protected] (9 Juni 2013)

Daß die Alte hirntot ist, ist ja schon länger bekannt. Die sollte sich einer Komplett-Amputation unterziehen.


----------



## CelebMale (9 Juni 2013)

Wieso Sie hat doch voll Recht!


----------



## ILoveBambi (9 Juni 2013)

Scheisse, ich wollte grad schreiben, dass die mal ihr Gehirn amputieren sollte. Aber geht ja gar nicht. wo nix ist - da ist nix.

Die Alte hat echt nen Schaden - wobei: ein Schaden alleine reicht da nicht aus.


----------



## axam (9 Juni 2013)

Hirtot sind User, die nicht erkennen, dass Frau Nick eine hochintelligente Frau ist, die gerne provoziert.


----------



## CukeSpookem (9 Juni 2013)

Intelligent ja, doch manchmal auch etwas ordinär, was witzig wirken soll, das Niveau aber ziemlich in den Keller schickt.


----------



## stuftuf (9 Juni 2013)

wenn sie so inteligent wäre würde sie merken wie daneben das war... aber das wichtigste war bei dem Spruch für sie wohl der Effekt dass irgendjemand das druckt

Eckelhaft!


----------



## beachkini (9 Juni 2013)

Sie hat es etwas überzogen ausgedrückt, aber stimme ihr vollkommen zu.


----------



## Punisher (10 Juni 2013)

Sie drückt es zwar krass aus, aber im Grunde genommen hat sie vollkommen Recht. Vor allen Dingen nach der Meldung, dass Angelina Jolie sich auch noch die Eierstöcke entfernen lassen will.


----------



## comatron (10 Juni 2013)

Allein der Vergleich von Krebstod mit "verknackstem Meniskus" (was immer das in der Vorstellungswelt von Frau Nick auch sein mag) ist absurd genug.
Es ist unbestritten möglich, aus der Genabweichung das Krebsrisiko zuverlässig zu errechnen und das liegt bei Angelina Jolie deutlich über 80 %.
Genauso unbestritten ist die einzige wirklich wirksame Vorbeugung die Amputation.
Größter Respekt für ihre Entscheidung, nicht auf die verbleibenden rund 15 % zu hoffen mit all den möglichen Folgen für sie und ihre Familie.

Aber was scheren solche Fakten einen abgehalfterten B-Promi (stark aufgerundet), der auch mal wieder in die Öffentlichkeit will.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (16 Juni 2013)

Schwarzer Humor at its best


----------



## Soloro (16 Juni 2013)

Die gehört doch in den Schredder!!


----------



## krabbl73 (19 Juni 2013)

Da hat Frau Nick die Tragweite einer solchen Entscheidung und die
zugrundeegende Genetik nicht wirklich verstanden....was mich aber auch nicht wundert.


----------



## Urmel001 (24 Juli 2013)

Sie hat vollkommen Recht. Intelligente Frau!


----------

